# Licenziato Luciano Onder dalla Rai. Conduttore di Medicina 33.



## admin (3 Settembre 2014)

Luciano Onder, celebre conduttore di Medicina 33, rubrica di Medicina della Rai, è stato licenziato in tronco dall'azienda. La notizia è stata riportata da Dagospia. I motivi del licenziamento non sono noti, ma è probabile che la Rai abbia scelto di metterlo da parte a causa dell'età. Onder, a cui era stato fatto firmare un contratto di consulenza dopo la pensione, guadagnava 500 euro al mese. Una cifra molto bassa considerati i mega contratti televisivi. Ora, sempre secondo quanto riportato da Dagospia, verrà sostituito da un professionista del settore al quale verrà fatto firmare un contratto da 400mila euro all'anno.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2014)

Senza parole...


----------



## Love (3 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Luciano Onder, celebre conduttore di Medicina 33, rubrica di Medicina della Rai, è stato licenziato in tronco dall'azienda. La notizia è stata riportata da Dagospia. I motivi del licenziamento non sono noti, ma è probabile che la Rai abbia scelto di metterlo da parte a causa dell'età. Onder, a cui era stato fatto firmare un contratto di consulenza dopo la pensione, *guadagnava 500 euro al mese*. Una cifra molto bassa considerati i mega contratti televisivi. Ora, sempre secondo quanto riportato da Dagospia, verrà sostituito da un professionista del settore al quale verrà fatto firmare *un contratto da 400mila euro all'anno*.



Giusto tanto i soldi li cacciamo noi mica loro...


----------

